# Screaming Fuel Pump at idle, goes away when you get moving again. Help Please :)



## Katz123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

1992 Jetta Sedan, 1.8 L, 5 speed. My fuel pump (pressure pump) tends to get loud when the engine is allowed to idle for an extended amount of time. Usually happens when I am stuck in traffic where it takes several cycles of a traffic light before I am moving again. If it gets really bad, the car will stutter a little on take off and sometimes under load on a hill. It does go away if I drive a lot and idle for less than 2 minutes. What could be causing this? 

Of note. The filter was changed 3 months ago. Also, recently I developed a fuel leak between the filter and pump, replaced hose and clamps. Then I sprung another leak at the feed line to the fuel rail. Again replaced the hose and clamps. 

Also last night I drove for 30 minutes on the highway to and from a distance approximately 20 miles away with no issues. I suspect the issue is not actually the fuel pump but I am unsure what else it could be.

PS I have owned this car nearly 10 years. I am familiar with all the little bits of love this car needs to keep it happy. 
I previously owned an 87 Fox for 10 years before that.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Very common issue. The fuel pumps will make noise if there is vapor in the pump. So, there is an air leak on the suction side of the pump or the more common issue is the fuel pump inside the fuel tank is faulty. If you wait long enough at idle, the engine will usually die and then take 20-30 mins to start again.


----------



## Katz123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!! I will be changing more fuel lines and possibly the intank feed pump.


----------



## fjforty5 (Mar 12, 2017)

had the same problem with my mk1, sold it off 5yrs ago. it would die if left to idle too long. wait abit.. then it would start right up 1st kick. 

just bought it back, and the PO said he went through 2 pumps, headgasket change (coz he thought it would over heat and die), new fans, coil (coz he though the heat would kill the coil), water pump, radiator, temp sensor. and it still has the same problem. 

so, after 5 years and alot of new parts I decided to check the lift pump. it was working. then I checked the fuel pump relay. 

it clicked, but after sometime and heat, there would be no voltage going to the relay. so I just used a normal 5 pin relay and the problem is gone. (thus means the relay will switch on without signal from the tach) 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

